# The Rust never ends



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

2006 3500 dump. First the trans cooler line rust out (4th set the others leaked at the crimp), now I'm doing a complete brake job and trying to free up the parking brake shoes and what do I need? Backing plates are toast.

I really don't get it. I Fluid film, I wash, I take care of my stuff. My 99 Suburban looks better underneath then the 06.

Has anyone used the Dorman backing plates? If so if I read it correct they come in pairs?


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

I feel ya man I replaced the tranny lines on my truck over the summer its the nature of the beast


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

Gm builds crap and dosent stand behind the junk they make. I found that out when the duramax belw up 63,000 1/2 year out of in service date and told sorry. "F" GM I never plan to own another.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Merchant Automotive makes trans line kit that is way better than the GM ones. I plan on upgrading mine eventually. Mine are not leaking which surprises me. The dorman parts that I have gotten have all been good. My dads 04 looks like it is only a few years old underneath. He does take care of it but I would have thought that with the salt they use here it would look a lot worse.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Wait till you get to the parking brake levers, they are most likely frozen as well. You have to open the differential etc. I paid to have it done on one truck $ 1200 job.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

The levers are frozen. Currently in a vinegar bath.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

lilweeds;1358693 said:


> The levers are frozen. Currently in a vinegar bath.


Auto fluid and blaster are a pretty good combo too.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

just bought a 05 z71 with 71k on it and jut painted the bottom of doors and part of tailgate.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

mossman381;1358274 said:


> Merchant Automotive makes trans line kit that is way better than the GM ones. I plan on upgrading mine eventually. Mine are not leaking which surprises me. The dorman parts that I have gotten have all been good. My dads 04 looks like it is only a few years old underneath. He does take care of it but I would have thought that with the salt they use here it would look a lot worse.


I had my trans lines done at a local shop. Pricey, but should last for ever. If it's an LBZ I can get them made for around $550. I think the LMM and the on prior should be the same.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

When I sold my 04 HD 2500 the buyer asked "Was this truck in the ocean ?" !

It was that rusty underneath:
I did brake lines, tranny lines, fuel lines, power steering pump, alt, water pump, fan clutch, battery, starter, wiper transmission, emergency brake lines, all between 100,000 & 104,000 within 1 year ...

BUT

Drive Tran was 100 % solid ...


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I've only got 40,000 on my truck and I've replaced Oil cooler lines, fuel lines and brake lines.

Just the nature of the beast. No amount of TLC will guard against a truck that (in my case) will throw 60 tons of salt in a season, and not to mention driving around in it.

The original undercoating is coming off the frame now, so next year I'm thinking about taking it to an undercoating shop to have it re-done. That will probably give me another good 5-6 years before have to sandblast and paint it.

I will also iterate, for everyone that has any oil cooler lines going from the motor to the radiator, check them over real good. Mine rotted on the metal ends next to the motor. It's a great feeling when you all the sudden see your oil pressure drop while at speed going down the road. Luckily I got the truck shut off right away and did a lab check on the oil that was left it it came back good.


....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Dont forget to mention the oil dipstick tubes on the 6.0s as well. Always nice to see that theres no oil on the stick, cause it didnt go into the pan!!!!!!!


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

The trans cooler lines on the chevy's have been a known issue. Mine leaked first year i had it. Replaced under warranty, but now one started leaking again. I think i'll eventually do the merchant Automotive upgrade like mossman mentioned. As far as rust underneath, I get my truck sprayed with oil or FF before every winter. Looks brand new still.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*rusty what the.,.*

wow, you say you had rusted out brake backing plates...mines are oringal g.m 's 36 years old...i been saying the real story is.....there building new vehicles with very inferior low grade bottom dollar steel..that rots out quicky..so they sell you another vehicle...aka bic lighter=disposible (the Bic Lighter motor vehicle corp.)..LOL.juss.my2cents


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

dieselss;1358964 said:


> Dont forget to mention the oil dipstick tubes on the 6.0s as well. Always nice to see that theres no oil on the stick, cause it didnt go into the pan!!!!!!!


That was mine also ...

So I added 2 quarts (DOPE), then I figured it out, and went for a oil change ...


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

lilweeds;1358186 said:


> Has anyone used the Dorman backing plates? If so if I read it correct they come in pairs?


I used Dorman split backing plates on my 1500. They were sold individually. It took a frustrating amount of time and jiggling things around to figure out how to get them into position, but it beat the hell out of taking the axle apart.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Perhaps you chevy guys should look into installing a sacrificial anode. Rust and corrosion are an electro-chemical reaction.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

mnglocker;1360088 said:


> Perhaps you chevy guys should look into installing a sacrificial anode. Rust and corrosion are an electro-chemical reaction.


Do those work? I've seen a couple on-line that were power units and the sacrificial anode.

But I know it's not like the ocean where you get the electron current through the water, so I wasn't sure if the powered units worked or not.

......


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

When is the last time you saw a really rotted out lincoln? Most have had a powered Anode since the early 80's.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

mnglocker;1360387 said:


> When is the last time you saw a really rotted out lincoln? Most have had a powered Anode since the early 80's.


How / Where ? Explain Please


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Lincolns tend to not rust. They come from the factory with a sacrificial anode. These two things are related. 

Screw a block of zinc to the body, one to the frame and one onto the engine block. Replace/clean it every 6 months or so.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Where do you get these " zinc blocks " you speak of ???


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

If it was that easy the word would be out and everybody would know about it. It is like that tornado fuel saver. Just a bunch of bull.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

mossman381;1360480 said:


> If it was that easy the word would be out and everybody would know about it. It is like that tornado fuel saver. Just a bunch of bull.


Yeah had that feeling too


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

That's why Zinc Anodes are used on lower units of boat motors and steel hulled ships?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

mnglocker;1360509 said:


> That's why Zinc Anodes are used on lower units of boat motors and steel hulled ships?


Are you running one on your truck?


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

mossman381;1360623 said:


> Are you running one on your truck?


Of course, he drives his boat around : )


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Old big cars (that always rusted out) were called BOATS


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's a little reading. It just doesn't effectively work.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110115031948AACDYUY

http://ziebart.mb.ca/home/content/view/55/2/

http://www.corrosion-doctors.org/Car/car-electronic-rust.htm










....


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

mnglocker;1360387 said:


> When is the last time you saw a really rotted out lincoln? Most have had a powered Anode since the early 80's.


Aside from one in the cooling system?
I'm curious as well.

edit-I'm not seeing anything listed for parts for it or mention of it on alldatapro for an '89 towncar.


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

theholycow;1360086 said:


> I used Dorman split backing plates on my 1500. They were sold individually. It took a frustrating amount of time and jiggling things around to figure out how to get them into position, but it beat the hell out of taking the axle apart.


 I'll 2nd that one!



mnglocker;1360088 said:


> Perhaps you chevy guys should look into installing a sacrificial anode. Rust and corrosion are an electro-chemical reaction.


Ive been thinking about doing this very thing, but have not yet. Not sure where to put or how many blocks of zinc I should use.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GSORK;1358255 said:


> Gm builds crap and dosent stand behind the junk they make. I found that out when the duramax belw up 63,000 1/2 year out of in service date and told sorry. "F" GM I never plan to own another.


How did you wreck a duramax?

Only thing I can think of is that it was an lb7 and you didn't notice the signs of injectors leaking and ran it to long.


----------

